# Scott Sub Cross eRide 30 Mens Electric Hybrid Bike thoughts



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

Its basically to do a 30 mile round trip commute - about 2/3 times a week and do rides across to North London from NW London (about 32 mile round trip)

- Sub eRide 6061 Alloy Frame
- Bosch Active, integrated. 400Wh PowerPack
- Suntour NEX-E25 DS QR 700C Steel Tapered Suspension Fork
- Selle Royal Essenza saddle

seems out although I am not sure whether the range will be enough in winter if I am doing a round trip of around 50 miles


thanks


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Dec 2019)

Looks good
as far as range is concerned anything published is always affected by hills and how much effort you put in compared with the motor - but for a 30 miles round trip you should be fine

bit confused about the 50 miles mention - should be OK but it may be at the edge if the motor is doing a lot of work or is in maximum mode. However, if there is a chance to put it on charge during the day this would get rid of any problem


----------



## Smudge (2 Dec 2019)

Range will depend on what assistance setting you use.
If there are any steep hills on your route, you should be aware that the Active motors have the least torque in the range of Bosch motors.


----------



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

I also found this

*Raleigh Strada E Electric City Bike*


Motor: Shimano Steps E6000 – 50Nm
Battery: Shimano E600 downtube battery 400wh
Which has a slightly more powerful motor. 

The price difference between the two is about £150!

thanks


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Dec 2019)

Range is a piece of string question, but for your proposed use a 500wh battery would be preferable.

That size is available on Bosch and Steps bikes.


----------



## Smudge (2 Dec 2019)

I would prefer the Raleigh over the Scott. Apart from better torque, i would have more faith in the reliability of Shimano Steps over the Bosch. The Raleigh also has a rigid carbon fork over the pogo stick forks on the Scott.


----------



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

Thanks Smudge - they are effectively the same price and the shimano motor is slightly more powerful.


----------



## Smudge (2 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> Thanks Smudge - they are effectively the same price and the shimano motor is slightly more powerful.



Been very happy with my Raleigh ebike, its nicely finished and has been totally reliable, although mine is hub drive.
What price are you getting the Strada for ?


----------



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

1250 which is slightly more than the Scott but I thought the carbon fork and the slightly more powerful motor will help.

Shame I cant run a dynamo front wheel or can I?


----------



## Smudge (2 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> 1250 which is slightly more than the Scott but I thought the carbon fork and the slightly more powerful motor will help.
> 
> Shame I cant run a dynamo front wheel or can I?



Seems a good price.
Only thing i wouldn't be sure about is the electronic shifting. But that's only because i have no experience of it. There are probably others on here who have.
Just dont ask SkipdiverJohn, he will tell you its the work of Satan


----------



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

I think it can run either, but its got a hub gear which I guess is better than derailleurs - no idea? I guess I have the 7 day return thing if I dont like like!


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> Shame I cant run a dynamo front wheel or can I?



Yes you can, get a Shimano dynamo disc hub, have it fitted either with new spokes or possibly old spokes might be correct length.

Holland bike shop sell lots at fair prices
https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/b...hub-dynamo-dh-3d37-32-hole-6v-3w-disc-silver/

They do QR too


Busch and Mueller have some of the best dynamo lights front and rear-German websites generally cheapest

My wife's ebike has Shimano dynamo I had a wheel made up


----------



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

thanks, I have a dynamo hub on my current road bike so will just transfer than over I think for now.

Its a good solid wheel and I am not sure I can afford a second dynamo hub wheel!


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Dec 2019)

I'm sure it will be fine, but bear in mind that ebike wheelsets tend to be designed with durability, extra spokes and stronger rims than basic road bikes hoops due to the extra forces you put them through with quick acceleration, additional weight etc. Then again, most dynamo wheels are specced out for heavier bikes or touring anyway. It all rests on your particular wheel. Keep your eyes peeled for early signs of rim failure, you can always rebuild the hub around a stronger rim if you are concerned. Also, it's technically more efficient to run the light directly through the battery than a dynamo hub, because of energy conversion losses. Just don't forget battery powered lamps will need to be DC, rather than AC.


----------



## samsbike (13 Dec 2019)

The hub is a standard shimano xt dynohub built to a mavic a719 rim with 36 spokes. Its been fine on my road bike so I suspect it will be OK. I can run fairly fat tires as well.

cheers


----------

